# slight bounce around 20 mph



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

Everyday driving to school I have to go through the speed zone which is 20mph around here. What is up with my suspension if it is doing this?? It just drives me nuts and I wanna figure out what is wrong.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

silver93sentra said:


> Everyday driving to school I have to go through the speed zone which is 20mph around here. What is up with my suspension if it is doing this?? It just drives me nuts and I wanna figure out what is wrong.


Kind of sounds like yoru shocks are going bad. I know when my started to blow, i would bounce alot. Do you have any suspsension mods or anything?


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

No suspension mods...we replaced the struts about 2 years ago er so...should they fade out that fast???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

silver93sentra said:


> No suspension mods...we replaced the struts about 2 years ago er so...should they fade out that fast???


Depends on many conditions, like road conditions, if the shocks where cheap, etc. I know PA has really bad roads so it would be easy for me to bend a rim or blow a shock. Especially if you bottom out alot.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

The roads are quite smooth around here and I think my dad purchased the struts at NAPA er something...he wasn't worried about performance, just putting a new suspension in.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

silver93sentra said:


> The roads are quite smooth around here and I think my dad purchased the struts at NAPA er something...he wasn't worried about performance, just putting a new suspension in.


there is always a possibility they are crap and could have blown or something to that. But if you have a really bouncey ride, then its usually a bad shock.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

it isn't really bouncy...it just jarrs a little until I hit about 30 mph. I was wanting to upgrade my suspension to one that is a little stiffer anyways...but that will be on down the road...I have an exhaust to redo and I want to upgrade to SE-R discs on the rear to get better braking.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Did you replace or need to replace your tires. its kind of hard to say why the car bounces.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I put brand new wheels and tires on it in September and there is still ALOT of tread left in them...I may need to get it aligned...that might be the problem. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

silver93sentra said:


> I put brand new wheels and tires on it in September and there is still ALOT of tread left in them...I may need to get it aligned...that might be the problem. Thanks for all the help.


yea, that could usually do it. Let us know if there is any updates.


----------

